# Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%



## xNexis (23. Mai 2014)

*Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Hey, mein CPU Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%, der Grafikkarten lüfter bleibt bei 60° auf 45% und bei 70° auch noch auf 45%...

Mainboard: ASRock H61M DG3


----------



## SilentMan22 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Schon versucht den Lüfter im BIOS runterzregeln?


----------



## Thallassa (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Das ist normal, AsRock-Boards hauen von Werkseite immer den Lüfter auf 100% -> im BIOS/UEFI umstellen.


----------



## xNexis (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Also habs jetzt so eingestellt: 

Target CPU Temperature ( oder so ähnlich) 65°C
Target Fan Speed: Level 9

Mehr konnte ich ned umstellen, bzw hab nix gefunden was mitm Lüfter zutun hatte

CPU Im idle: 45° 
CPU bei Last: ~80°
Lüfter Geschwindigkeit: 89%

Kann man das vielleicht noch etwas mehr einstellen?


----------



## Lok92 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Hey,

Es liegt an der Einstellung "Target Fan Speed" stell sie mal auf 2-3 runter und dann wird er sich langsam drehen.
Allerdings du hast geschrieben das deine CPU schon im Idle mit rund 45° läuft und bei Last mit ca. 80° das finde ich schon recht viel.
Von daher würde ich es nicht so sehr runterschrauben, weil dann die Temperaturen natürlich ansteigen können.

Ich nehme an es handelt sich bei deinem Kühler um nen Boxed Kühler?! Vllt. solltest du mal über einen neuen Nachdenken, würde deiner Cpu sicher gut tun gerade
jetzt wo der Sommer an der Türe klopft


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

H61, das ist noch SB, die CPU dürfte auch mit dem Boxed nicht so warm werden.

Stell mal Target Fan "3" ein.


----------



## Cuddleman (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Wenn es der CPU so heiß wird, solltest du den CPU-Kühler nochmal installieren und auf die richtige Menge, sowie auf eine gleichmäßige, relativ dünn verteilte Wärmeleitpaste achten.
Manchmal wird auch einfach die Folie, an der CPU-Kühler Aufstandsfläche, vergessen zu entfernen.
Schau auch, ob der CPU-Lüfter in die richtige Richtung bläst.
Welchen CPU-Kühler verwendest du?


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Die Asrock Lüftersteuerung ist der letzte Dreck (habe selber ein Asrock Board). CPU Lüfter habe ich relativ leise hinbekommen, und für den Rest (Gehäuse) habe ich mir ne extra Lüftersteuerung geholt. NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (SENLXE-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sieht gut aus und mein PC ist Flüsterleise geworden


----------



## drstoecker (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Hast du eine ivy- bridge cpu? Das würde die hohen temps erklären.


----------



## SilentMan22 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Die Asrock Lüftersteuerung ist der letzte Dreck (habe selber ein Asrock Board). CPU Lüfter habe ich relativ leise hinbekommen, und für den Rest (Gehäuse) habe ich mir ne extra Lüftersteuerung geholt. NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (SENLXE-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Sieht gut aus und mein PC ist Flüsterleise geworden


 
Ich versteh nicht was ihr immer mit der Lüftersteuerung habt. Komisch, dass ich es schaffe, den PC flüsteleise zu bekommen, ohne Lüftersteuerung, nur mit der des Boards.  (1CPU-Lüfter + 3 Case Luffis)


----------



## DKK007 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Das mit den Temps hängt jetzt natürlich davon ab, was für ein Kühler verwendet wird. Allerdings ist es zur zeit auch sehr Warm, hab jetzt schon fast 27°C im Zimmer, obwohl die ganze Nacht das Fenster auf war.


----------



## rhyn2012 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

9 ist höchste, geh auf 1 runter, oder manuell kannste auch noch tiefer gehen.
richtig eingestellt, ist auch die miserable steuerung der asrocks zu etrtagen


----------



## xNexis (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Problem, hab gemerkt das der CPU Lüfter ( Und das Metallische ding darunter ) ned richtig auf das ASRock draufgehen, also 1er dieser Pins die man reindrücken muss, geht nicht richtig rein...
Wärmeleitpaste ist vor paar tagen erst erneuert worden..
Hab halt 1 CPU Lüfter, 1 Grafikkarten Lüfter und 1 Lüfter so verbaut das er von der Festplatte zum Ram und dahinter zum CPU Lüftet^^. Welcher genau das ist weiß ich nich, leuchtet Blau und isn + Drauf, war eigentlich mal als CPU Lüfter gedacht.

Wegen der Externen Lüfter STeuerung: Ich weiß ned ob sich das so Lohnen würde. Kann man auch einstellen ab wieviel Grad der x% schnell läuft ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Mai 2014)

Die Steuerung von mir leider nicht. Die hat aber einen Automatik modus.


----------



## Cuddleman (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Setz die Werte, welche im BIOS einstellbar sind, so, das du es ruhig, aber auch kühl bekommst. 

Da hilft letztlich nur ausprobieren. Eine extra Lüftersteuerung sollte nicht nötig sein.

Manche haben aber den Hang sehr leise Lüfter zu verbauen und bekommen anschließend keine ausreichend Kühlen Temperaturen an den einzelnen Hardwarekomponenten zustande, genauso ähnlich, wenn zu starke Lüfter verwendet werden (mords Luftförderung) die sich dann schon mit 5V so gebärden als würde ein Staubsauger daneben in Aktion sein.

Alles hängt aber immer irgendwie mit einander zusammen, so das sinnvolle Handarbeit meist das gewünschte automatische Ergebnis bringt.(Gehäuse mit seinen individuellen grundsätzlichen Kühlkonzept, Anzahl der verbauten Lüfter, Design der Grafikkarte, Montageorte und Blasrichtung der Lüfter, 3 oder 4 Pin-Anschlüße und die individuelle Regelform wenn es nicht der richtige Stecker ist, u.e.m.!

Der Pin am CPU-Kühler zum Mainboard sollte natürlich richtig einrasten, sonst hast du einen Luftspalt, bzw nur eine Ecke als Auflage, deshalb auch solch untypische Temperaturen.
Die Wärmeleitpaste ist jetzt sicherlich schon soweit angetrocknet, bzw. hart geworden, so das die sich nicht mehr sauber und gleichmäßig durch den Anpreßdruck des CPU-Halters verteilt.
Mach trotzdem eine Neuinstallation der CPU-Kühlers, mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste.

Die Mainboard-Lüftersteuerung funktioniert schon temperaturgesteuert, doch macht jeder Mainboard-Hersteller es anders (auch der selbe an unterschiedlichen Modellen zeitweilig mit bewußt anderen Regulierungen), so das man sich nicht generell auf automatische Top Temperaturen verlassen sollte, in Bezug zur einhergehenden Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## xNexis (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Kann mir wer Vielleicht einen Neuen CPU Kühler empfehlen ? Also das Komplette ding was oben Drauf kommt auf den CPU


----------



## Adi1 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Welche CPU/Case verwendest Du denn?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Welche CPU/Case verwendest Du denn?



Und sein Budget.


----------



## Cuddleman (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*



xNexis schrieb:


> Kann mir wer Vielleicht einen Neuen CPU Kühler empfehlen ? Also das Komplette ding was oben Drauf kommt auf den CPU



Dazu solltest du erst mal den Abstand vom CPU-Headspreader bis zur Seitenwand, oder je nach Gehäusetyp, bis zum Deckel messen.
Der Headspreader ist die CPU-Fläche, auf welche du die Wärmeleitpaste aufträgst.
 Bei geöffneter Seitenwand kann man eine gerade Leiste, ein langes Lineal, o.ä. über die Gehäusekanten legen, um ein genaues Messergebnis zu erhalten
Intressant ist auch, welches Gehäuse du gerade verwendest und welche CPU im Sockel steckt, welchen RAM du verwendest und mit welcher Grafikkarte ein Bild auf den Monitor gezaubert wird.
Ein/einige brauchbares Foto/s wären auch recht hilfreich und welchen finanziellen Spielraum du für eine Neuanschaffung erwägst. 
Es nützt nichts, dir einen sehr potenten CPU-Kühler vorzuschlagen, der entweder nicht in dein Budget, geschweige in dein verwendetes Gehäuse paßt.




P.S.:Für eventuelle Bilder, verwende den Bereich "Anhänge verwalten" im Antwortfenster unterhalb, oder "Erweitert" damit dieser sichtbar wird, um Bilder hochzuladen und anzuhängen!


----------



## xNexis (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Würds sich Lohnen n neues Case zu kaufen? weil in meinem Jetzigen ist alles sehr Zusammen und hat kaum Platz + Es hat kein Platz für extra lüfter..

Würde dann dieses hier nehmen: AeroCool Strike-X Xtreme White Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil


----------



## Cuddleman (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Das ist schon mal ein recht potentes Gehäuse mit sehr vielen Lüfter-Montageplätzen, sowie vorbereitet für die Nutzung eine externen Wasserkühlung.

Für den Fall das du noch andere Gehäuse in Betracht ziehen möchtest, findest du zu zahlreichen neueren Gehäusen bei caseking.de auch Angaben zu maximalen einbaubaren CPU-Lüfterkühlerhöhen und Grafikkartenlängen. Beachte jedoch auch die Texte, in denen stehen auch mal Hinweise, das entsprechende Lüfterkonfigurationen, in Verbindung mit der eventuell angestrebten CPU-Kühlerhöhe, nicht kompatibel sind!

Das Gehäuse gibt's auch mit Seitenfenster, nur etwas teurer.

 Die Angaben zu den Baulänge/Abmessungen der hier aufgezeigten Produkte ist zu 99% glaubhaft.


----------



## xNexis (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf 100%*

Habs mir jetzt mal Bestellt, kann mir einer ein Guten Lüfter bzw Kühlkörper empfehlen der nicht mehr als 20-25€ kostet ? weil mein Jetziger Kühlkörper ist verdammt klein
Hier mal ein Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

